# Plyometric Boxes



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

These boxes are used for exercise programs involving stepping up and down with weights. I built these with a friend that is a personal trainer. I'm pretty happy how they turned out. I used a router table to make all the joints, feet and hand holes. A detailed write up on how I made them is here.


----------



## Chris Itin (Oct 15, 2019)

Those look mighty fine. Great work.


----------



## MYB506 (Dec 5, 2012)

Very nice work. I like the way you did the non slip surface work.


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

MYB said:


> Very nice work. I like the way you did the non slip surface work.


Thanks. I'm really happy with the way it turned out. It's very satisfying to do something like that and have it come out exactly as you imagined.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Great job Phil , worthy of any gym


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Good job, Phil
Herb


----------



## The Hobbyist (Apr 25, 2015)

That is excellent work. One small suggestion for future projects. Make them NEST into each other, so that two or three of them will only take up the footprint of one unit. Alternately, since the larger one has a bottom panel, a protrusion at the feet of the shorter unit that rests into pockets around the top of the larger unit would allow them to be stacked into an end table or something when not in use.

Joe


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Very nice and sturdy looking, Phil. Those will stand up to a lot of use.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

I told the coach at the gym I go to that I'd make him a plyo box...guarantee it won't be that nice, Phil! Beautifully crafted.


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

DaninVan said:


> I told the coach at the gym I go to that I'd make him a plyo box...guarantee it won't be that nice, Phil! Beautifully crafted.


I think the jig is key to making these boxes. If you come down Seattle way, I will give you my jig. Though, it's not hard to make your own.


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

The Hobbyist said:


> That is excellent work. One small suggestion for future projects. Make them NEST into each other, so that two or three of them will only take up the footprint of one unit. Alternately, since the larger one has a bottom panel, a protrusion at the feet of the shorter unit that rests into pockets around the top of the larger unit would allow them to be stacked into an end table or something when not in use.
> 
> Joe


Yes, nesting and or stacking was part of the original plan. I drew up several different ideas but it just didn't seem to work. Having 2 orientations for stepping (12 & 18) adds some complications. At one point there was a 24" step included but my Personal Trainer friend said few people use that height so I dropped it. I got some flack for "spending all my time fiddling with the computer" so gave up and built the best plan I had.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

*Chasing the Sun*



PhilBa said:


> I think the jig is key to making these boxes. If you come down Seattle way, I will give you my jig. Though, it's not hard to make your own.


Thanks for the offer, Phil! We haven't been through Seattle for several decades; cheaper to fly South. :grin:


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Great write up explaining how you made the boxes. Thanks.


----------

